# Challenges to Expect?



## Poultryguy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm developing keen interest in honey bees, so I'll like to find out the kind of challenges a newbie will likely face. I will appreciate your inputs.


----------



## ganoosh (Dec 6, 2009)

Too many to list, anything from bears to teeny tiny things that you need a microscope to see and everything in between. 

With that being said I still find them fascinating and enjoy keeping them and will continue to grow my apiary all while learning more about bees than I ever knew was possible.

Best idea would be to read as much as you can, join a local beekeeping group and realize that there seem to be more ideas and solutions to every issue that comes up the more you read. Some may work for you others will not so have to learn by trial and error.

Good Luck!


----------

